# Meeting women after college is impossible



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 29, 2021)

You honestly have to date the first thing that comes around.

Was sitting here thinking why I havn't come accross anything in like 5 weeks. Stuck with a low tier becky whos asked "So am I like your girlfriend now" through text yesterday. LOL HELL NO.

inb4 Your ugly, no i get a ton iOis from looksmaxing. iOis from becky at gym=/= P in V.

1) Work From Home and No University=No Propinquity. Without Propinquity You honestly don't have a chance to warm/cold approach/build trust.
2) College Sluttiness drys up.
3) Humans are *Tribals as fuck*, women date almost exclusively from social circles/acquaintances/friends of friends. HTN Friend group>>>Stranger Chadlite
3.5) Women are EXTREMLY weary of stranger men, even if you looksmax/dressmax you could be a legit burger flipping fake designer wearing crimal. She doesn't know shit about you.
4) Wageslaving-Gymceling-Cooking/Cleaning/Getting Read take up 90% of waking time. You can muster 1, mabey 2 nights out at bar/clubs and their generally huge fails.
5) Online, clear fruad for sub 7/10s. Even then time consuming, flakes, exhausting, rarly build enough trust for meet up.
6) Single? Girls are never single for more than 1-2 months. Why roll dice of HTN stranger, when you have a HTN simp from friend group.

Ideas anyone?
-Orange Theory/Group workout classes
-Tyrone Inhibition- Approaching iOis in whole foods/gym infront of tons of people
-Instagram Maxing-Dming

Thats all I can think of off


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 29, 2021)

Clubs is an option or just traveling to other countries


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 29, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> You honestly have to date the first thing that comes around.
> 
> Was sitting here thinking why I havn't come accross anything in like 5 weeks. Stuck with a low tier becky whos asked "So am I like your girlfriend now" through text yesterday. LOL HELL NO.
> 
> ...





Blackeycel said:


> Clubs is an option or just traveling to other countries


ive always thought about this
its literally impossible


----------



## Deleted member 15384 (Oct 29, 2021)

i have no problem making dates from internet, my tactic is make her laugh, then invite to date


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 29, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> ive always thought about this
> its literally impossible





Blackeycel said:


> Clubs is an option or just traveling to other countries


Clubs= grinding with some beckies for a couple minutes. Mabey a kiss/makeout. terribly inconsistent unless big chad.


----------



## Lux (Oct 29, 2021)

Why doing a six year major is ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 29, 2021)

fckthssht said:


> i have no problem making dates from internet, my tactic is make her laugh, then invite to date


I prob need to get back on the apps. I just despise them like nothing else. Plus you pay the *Online tax which is like 2 points* My pictures are poor and the quality of matchs are way below my IRL iOis.

Also drinks with 3-4/10s in not what I want. I need a fucking 6-7/10


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 29, 2021)

true, that's why I went back to college even if I'm an oldcel


----------



## FloridaDude (Oct 29, 2021)

Complete delusion, girls just aren't attracted to you, or you sit at home all day and aren't successful on dating apps. I've slayed MORE after college, higher quality, still 18-22 age range. If a girl likes you she will integrate you in to her social circle and you can smash without any social proof at all


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 29, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> true, that's why I went back to college even if I'm an oldcel


Damn mabey I need to go get a masters and shave/botox


----------



## chadsmith (Oct 29, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Complete delusion, girls just aren't attracted to you, or you sit at home all day and aren't successful on dating apps. I've slayed MORE after college, higher quality, still 18-22 age range. If a girl likes you she will integrate you in to her social circle and you can smash without any social proof at all


Yeah its possible to slay just online or without social proof, but the threshold is higher. We know that attraction follows an exponential curve, the same applies to real life with propinquity; Its just that with propinquity the inflection point from a cost:benefit standpoint is much lower as compared to online.


----------



## FloridaDude (Oct 29, 2021)

Mb @ calling you delusional bro i didn't see it was you 🤣 but relax, it's not impossible


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 29, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Complete delusion, girls just aren't attracted to you, or you sit at home all day and aren't successful on dating apps. I've slayed MORE after college, higher quality, still 18-22 age range. If a girl likes you she will integrate you in to her social circle and you can smash without any social proof at all


Dude I did 12x girls off the dating apps in past year. 5 landwhales, a couples 4s, 2 beckies, 1 stacey lite.

I shoulda made it clear, but I am talking about quality stacey staceylite girlfriend. One you can show off.

I guess I gotta get some way better pictures and get back on the apps. Mabey thats why I am struggling


----------



## Deleted member 15384 (Oct 29, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> I prob need to get back on the apps. I just despise them like nothing else. Plus you pay the *Online tax which is like 2 points* My pictures are poor and the quality of matchs are way below my IRL iOis.
> 
> Also drinks with 3-4/10s in not what I want. I need a fucking 6-7/10


Just put better pictures. I have 3 pictures, a distant photo, a face photo, and a gymcel photo and I can date 6-6.5 girls


----------



## Primordial (Oct 29, 2021)

Easiest way is to be a stoner and get with other stoners. If you're a stoner you can go to uni places which have a ton of stoner students and interact with them, depends on ur age tho


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 29, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Complete delusion, girls just aren't attracted to you, or you sit at home all day and aren't successful on dating apps. I've slayed MORE after college, higher quality, still 18-22 age range. If a girl likes you she will integrate you in to her social circle and you can smash without any social proof at all


----------



## FloridaDude (Oct 29, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Dude I did 12x girls off the dating apps in past year. 5 landwhales, a couples 4s, 2 beckies, 1 stacey lite.
> 
> I shoulda made it clear, but I am talking about quality stacey staceylite girlfriend. One you can show off.
> 
> I guess I gotta get some way better pictures and get back on the apps. Mabey thats why I am struggling


Pics are literally everything on apps. I have some pics where I won't really match anyone except average chicks, then some where I make a new account, and 40 hot matches first day


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 29, 2021)

fckthssht said:


> Just put better pictures. I have 3 pictures, a distant photo, a face photo, and a gymcel photo and I can date 6-6.5 girls





FloridaDude said:


> Pics are literally everything on apps. I have some pics where I won't really match anyone except average chicks, then some where I make a new account, and 40 hot matches first day


Lol mabey im a narcy over estimating myself. I will try some new pics I got from a recent wedding.
Bumble
hinge
tinder?

Best what order?


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Oct 29, 2021)

brutals brutals


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Oct 29, 2021)

this makes no fucking sense. 40% of young couples in 2021 met online, compared to only 20% that met from school and work. a fuck ton of young girls go on tinder for a quick fuck and chances are you're not good looking enough if you're struggling. meeting people in GENERAL is harder after school and college simply due to the fact that you're no longer in an organic social environment with people your age


----------



## FloridaDude (Oct 29, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Lol mabey im a narcy over estimating myself. I will try some new pics I got from a recent wedding.
> Bumble
> hinge
> tinder?
> ...


Tinder then bumble, hinge is shit in my area, no attractive girls even on the app 

Honestly just pm me your pics dawg, I'll help you out. I have strong NT/IG game and know what people look good in, most dudes just don't have an eye for aesthetics


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 29, 2021)

Drago Soprano said:


> this makes no fucking sense. 40% of young couples in 2021 met online, compared to only 20% that met from school and work. a fuck ton of young girls go on tinder for a quick fuck and chances are you're not good looking enough if you're struggling. meeting people in GENERAL is harder after school and college simply due to the fact that you're no longer in an organic social environment with people your age


Your Probably right. I deleted the apps about 2 months ago and got a fuckbuddy after 2nd approach some how. So I Will get back on the apps.

I had oppurtunties to date 2x beckies in past 12 months, Just a narcy Normie I guess think I deserve stacey. I'll hop back on apps and prob get a becky looksmatch, fuck me.


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Oct 29, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Your Probably right. I deleted the apps about 2 months ago and got a fuckbuddy after 2nd approach some how. So I Will get back on the apps.
> 
> I had oppurtunties to date 2x beckies in past 12 months, Just a narcy Normie I guess think I deserve stacey lol and pump and dumped those beckies for a few weeks. I'll hop back on apps and prob get a becky looksmatch lol fuck me.


lol even giga chads like Tyler Maher and Jorge Deli Rio Romero are dating high tier beckies. you're indeed a narcy cel, but if you're getting decent looking pussy consistently you're doing a better than most men in general


----------



## Cigarette (Oct 29, 2021)

just got off a date. thank god its over


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 29, 2021)

Drago Soprano said:


> lol even giga chads like Tyler Maher and Jorge Deli Rio Romero are dating high tier beckies. you're indeed a narcy cel, but if you're getting decent looking pussy consistently you're doing a better than most men in general


Well my low tier beckys face is Bad, but has a great body/ass so I cope.

Just Get so pissed seeing 21-24 staceys around my complex and having zero access/way to meet them. Thats what this post was about.


----------



## TeraCope54 (Oct 29, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Humans are *Tribals as fuck*, women date almost exclusively from social circles/acquaintances/friends of friends. HTN Friend group>>>Stranger Chadlite


Bluepilled bs. If that was true, tinder wouldn't work. Women fuck strangers from other countries and shit.


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Oct 29, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Well my low tier beckys face is Bad, but has a great body/ass so I cope.
> 
> Just Get so pissed seeing 21-24 staceys around my complex and having zero access/way to meet them. Thats what this post was about.


how old are you and how good do you look? 21-24 college girls arent going to be attracted to status just yet. depending on your occupation you're not going to meet them in your workplace either


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 29, 2021)

Drago Soprano said:


> how old are you and how good do you look? 21-24 college girls arent going to be attracted to status just yet. depending on your occupation you're not going to meet them in your workplace either


26.5. tan,gymaxed 5'10. face 6/10 normie rating

I have options, mabey it's partly being a bitch on the approach/talking to women sober.

When do they start to go for betabuxer/Status?
What age do these 21-24 girls prefer. I am REALLY not interested in 26+ year olds.
I have a strong feeling that 22-26 they're already looking for BF and LTR/Marriage. And their done with pump and dumps. Mabey I am wrong.


----------



## Preoximerianas (Oct 29, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Tinder then bumble, hinge is shit in my area, no attractive girls even on the app
> 
> Honestly just pm me your pics dawg, I'll help you out. I have strong NT/IG game and know what people look good in, most dudes just don't have an eye for aesthetics



Bro can I PM you for tips? I'm trying to IGmaxx and eventually OLDmaxx.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Oct 29, 2021)

thats why you literally have to structure your life around being able to meet new people


----------



## Lawton88 (Oct 29, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> You honestly have to date the first thing that comes around.
> 
> Was sitting here thinking why I havn't come accross anything in like 5 weeks. Stuck with a low tier becky whos asked "So am I like your girlfriend now" through text yesterday. LOL HELL NO.
> 
> ...



After college age a lot of females never date among their group of friends and just treat those guys as simps. If females go to a bar/clubs they are usually looking for possible hook ups if you meet their standards. Problem is these mid 20s females that are single have insane standards many times now and a Chad banging them occasionally inflates their egos even more.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 29, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> thats why you literally have to structure your life around being able to meet new people


Thats fair. I see alot of normies do it. They stand same place/time dog park around complex and probably do group workout classes. I guess I gotta start doing that.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 29, 2021)

Lawton88 said:


> After college age a lot of females never date among their group of friends and just treat those guys as simps. If females go to a bar/clubs they are usually looking for possible hook ups if you meet their standards. Problem is these mid 20s females that are single have insane standards many times now and a Chad banging them occasionally inflates their egos even more.


Mabey your right. IDK i see ALOT of ltrs.

The single staceys 22-25 still looking for just hookups? I thought they were leverageing youth for LMS Maxed late 20s guys.

Will agree on their standard being insanly high.

So the 2-3 staceys walking on the treadmill this morning at 7:15 am are still looking for pump and dumps or think there going to lockdown a big chad?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Oct 29, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Thats fair. I see alot of normies do it. They stand same place/time dog park around complex and probably do group workout classes. I guess I gotta start doing that.


thats not enought unless youre super good at making friends + keeping the connections, you gotta get a job that allows you to be social


----------



## Lawton88 (Oct 29, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> 26.5. tan,gymaxed 5'10. face 6/10 normie rating
> 
> I have options, mabey it's partly being a bitch on the approach/talking to women sober.
> 
> ...



I am older now but the females I see around here in their 20s appear to still be partying a lot. I think the ones that aren't in a LTR by the end of college usually don't plan to settle down until their very late 20s/30.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 29, 2021)

Lawton88 said:


> I am older now but the females I see around here in their 20s appear to still be partying a lot. I think the ones that aren't in a LTR by the end of college usually don't plan to settle down until their very late 20s/30.


This could make since. I believe chicks to be VERY bluepilled on agepill for themselves.


----------



## metagross (Oct 29, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> This could make since. I believe chicks to be VERY bluepilled on agepill for themselves.


This is absolutely true. 
Women basically go through their entire lives on tutorial mode up to the age of 25. 
And then it starts to get harder. Slowly but surely it gets harder. Of course it's still life on easy mode at that point. But it's no longer tutorial mode. They basically think that they will have hundreds of simps forever. But this is not the case. The simps will get fewer and fewer as time goes on.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 29, 2021)

metagross said:


> This is absolutely true.
> Women basically go through their entire lives on tutorial mode up to the age of 25.
> And then it starts to get harder. Slowly but surely it gets harder. Of course it's still life on easy mode at that point. But it's no longer tutorial mode. They basically think that they will have hundreds of simps forever. But this is not the case. The simps will get fewer and fewer as time goes on.


Yeah. They confuse getting iOis and getting pumped with being able to MARRY a LMS maxer/HTN. Most wait wayy to long and then have to really settle down low.


----------



## TITUS (Oct 29, 2021)

Im only getting IOIs from single moms, it's over.


----------



## klamus (Oct 29, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Clubs is an option or just traveling to other countries


Going to Clubs alone is literally impossible. I just tried this


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 29, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Ideas anyone?
> -Orange Theory/Group workout classes
> -Tyrone Inhibition- Approaching iOis in whole foods/gym infront of tons of people
> -Instagram Maxing-Dming
> ...


*NEET maxx, and spent all waking time chatting up women, socialising.
*move to a university city
*travelling/locationmaxxing
*insta-famous


How good looking/ugly are you??????


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 29, 2021)

klamus said:


> Going to Clubs alone is literally impossible. I just tried this


Go to clubs in a different country


----------



## Nautica (Oct 29, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> You honestly have to date the first thing that comes around.
> 
> Was sitting here thinking why I havn't come accross anything in like 5 weeks. Stuck with a low tier becky whos asked "So am I like your girlfriend now" through text yesterday. LOL HELL NO.
> 
> ...


"Stuck with a low tier becky whos asked "So am I like your girlfriend now" through text yesterday. LOL HELL NO."



JFL, your complaining that low tier Beckie's only want you, you're not a Chad, wtf did you expect?

I would fucking kill to even have a low tier Becky interested in me.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 29, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> true, that's why I went back to college even if I'm an oldcel


No fucking way


----------



## loksr (Oct 30, 2021)

None of that is even a little bit true, you’re either ugly or have no clue how to talk to people (aka autistic, aka over)


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Oct 30, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> You honestly have to date the first thing that comes around.
> 
> Was sitting here thinking why I havn't come accross anything in like 5 weeks. Stuck with a low tier becky whos asked "So am I like your girlfriend now" through text yesterday. LOL HELL NO.
> 
> ...


This is why I advocate for looks maxing as a means of self validation, career development, and money maxing after a certain age. Because it becomes impossible to impress women once you have missed too many opportunities. I am doing the most invasive and painful cosmetic surgeries in the next couple years, and with no plans of dating or getting married.


----------



## thereallegend (Oct 30, 2021)

Niko said:


> Why doing a six year major is ideal.


If you can actually pay for it


----------



## thereallegend (Oct 30, 2021)

TITUS said:


> Im only getting IOIs from single moms, it's over.


Be a real man you betabuxxer


----------



## TITUS (Oct 30, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Be a real man you betabuxxer


Teach me, bro.


----------



## Slayerino (Oct 30, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> true, that's why I went back to college even if I'm an oldcel


How is it? Do they treat you like a normal human being or a decrepit oldcel?


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 30, 2021)

Slayerino said:


> How is it? Do they treat you like a normal human being or a decrepit oldcel?


They treat me like a normal human being, I didn't even say my age except to a guy, but I did mostly to get a degree since I was tired of having shit jobs


----------



## Slayerino (Oct 30, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> They treat me like a normal human being, I didn't even say my age except to a guy, but I did mostly to get a degree since I was tired of having shit jobs


so that must mean you just look younger than your real age. Would you mind telling me how old are you and the avg age of the students that you interact with?


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 30, 2021)

Slayerino said:


> so that must mean you just look younger than your real age. Would you mind telling me how old are you and the avg age of the students that you interact with?


28, average age 19-20


----------



## FloridaDude (Oct 30, 2021)

Preoximerianas said:


> Bro can I PM you for tips? I'm trying to IGmaxx and eventually OLDmaxx.


Ya


----------



## eyebagcel (Oct 30, 2021)

yea life post college sucks


----------



## HellenicChad (Oct 31, 2021)

Geomaxx to SEA/Latam or rope. Unless you have a huge social circle in the west + Chad looks you're shooting yourself in the foot if you don't move to an easier dating market


----------



## Lihito (Nov 6, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> You honestly have to date the first thing that comes around.
> 
> Was sitting here thinking why I havn't come accross anything in like 5 weeks. Stuck with a low tier becky whos asked "So am I like your girlfriend now" through text yesterday. LOL HELL NO.
> 
> ...


social cyrcle is water asf but most people on here are either to autistic or to narcy to have friends so about that...


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Nov 7, 2021)

Lihito said:


> social cyrcle is water asf but most people on here are either to autistic or to narcy to have friends so about that...


Very legit. Social circle is everything. Tho post college, making friends goes from hard to extremly hard.


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Nov 7, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Very legit. Social circle is everything. Tho post college, making friends goes from hard to extremly hard.


It's a bitter sweet thing. When you first realize it, it can be very depressing. Because in college you socialize pretty much 24/7. And that in those times life overall is a lot brighter, funner, and less harsh. I can say now, looking back on things, that college was probably one of the best times of my life. I really miss getting 9 hours of sleep every night, late nights going out with the boys to Taco Bell, playing Left 4 dead 2 all the time, all the social gathering with "friends" I had back then and pretending I had game even though I just fucked land whales. It sucks that I will never experience that level of satisfaction out of life ever again, but over time you then realize the power in living life on your own terms. And then you can accept that life is not about happiness, it's about living out your values and pursuing your goals.


----------



## Lihito (Nov 7, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> It's a bitter sweet thing. When you first realize it, it can be very depressing. Because in college you socialize pretty much 24/7. And that in those times life overall is a lot brighter, funner, and less harsh. I can say now, looking back on things, that college was probably one of the best times of my life. I really miss getting 9 hours of sleep every night, late nights going out with the boys to Taco Bell, playing Left 4 dead 2 all the time, all the social gathering with "friends" I had back then and pretending I had game even though I just fucked land whales. It sucks that I will never experience that level of satisfaction out of life ever again, but over time you then realize the power in living life on your own terms. And then you can accept that life is not about happiness, it's about living out your values and pursuing your goals.


cope is on another level

at least we can cope with private bussiness maxxing , and silver


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Nov 18, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> You honestly have to date the first thing that comes around.
> 
> Was sitting here thinking why I havn't come accross anything in like 5 weeks. Stuck with a low tier becky whos asked "So am I like your girlfriend now" through text yesterday. LOL HELL NO.
> 
> ...


good post. tell me more about this Tyrone Inhibition


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Nov 18, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Complete delusion, girls just aren't attracted to you, or you sit at home all day and aren't successful on dating apps. I've slayed MORE after college, higher quality, still 18-22 age range. If a girl likes you she will integrate you in to her social circle and you can smash without any social proof at all


details, chad. more details. HOW


----------



## .👽. (Nov 18, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Complete delusion, girls just aren't attracted to you, or you sit at home all day and aren't successful on dating apps. I've slayed MORE after college, higher quality, still 18-22 age range. If a girl likes you she will integrate you in to her social circle and you can smash without any social proof at all


you mainly use apps?


----------



## FloridaDude (Nov 18, 2021)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> details, chad. more details. HOW


Meet girl. Girl likes you. After you're fucking for a bit, girl is dying for you to meet her friends. You meet her friends, they like you too because you're cool. Maybe one or two of the girls boyfriends are cool, you exchange contact info and remain friends even after breaking up with girl. I don't really seek to make new friends anymore but have made quite a few on accident this way in recent years


----------



## FloridaDude (Nov 18, 2021)

.👽. said:


> you mainly use apps?


I don't use anything at the moment. Not looking for new girls, have enough that I like rn. When I am looking I'm passively on apps, and will get girls numbers/IG if they hit on me when I'm out and about irl


----------



## .👽. (Nov 18, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> I don't use anything at the moment. Not looking for new girls, have enough that I like rn. When I am looking I'm passively on apps, and will get girls numbers/IG if they hit on me when I'm out and about irl


where do u get hit on mostly


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Nov 18, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Well my low tier beckys face is Bad, but has a great body/ass so I cope.
> 
> Just Get so pissed seeing 21-24 staceys around my complex and having zero access/way to meet them. Thats what this post was about.


where do you live


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Nov 18, 2021)

.👽. said:


> where do u get hit on mostly


Floridadude is 6'2 which is gonna help alot if hes looksmaxed/gymaxxed, which is he. Im fighting the same game at 5'10

warmer enviroments like Dog parks, Gym, Day time bars are best and most NT. Nightgame and cold approach are tough for me. I fucking hate Online, since my ego is massive I need to get back on the Apps tho.

The key is to *recognize available girls that give iOis and pounce immediately.* Otherwise some other guy will and shes gota 50 offers for dates online. If they like you IRL, just don't be a turbo autist and fuck them. Most chicks have steadys fucks/fWb/bfs. Finding a single and DTF is a numbers game, they will let u know if they want to bang.



Best to be a loaded gun too. Fapping and my low tier becky lulled me into 2 months with out expanding FwB.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Nov 18, 2021)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> good post. tell me more about this Tyrone Inhibition


Recognizing a strong iOi and approaching regardless of the normies around you. If u care what some normies think your gonna miss out on a ton of opp


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Nov 18, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Recognizing a strong iOi and approaching regardless of the normies around you. If u care what some normies think your gonna miss out on a ton of opp


What if there isn't a strong iOi. I want to transcend Tyrone and go straight to horny Indian/Paki raping on a crowded bus-level-low inhib


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (Nov 18, 2021)

For me, meeting women even DURING college is impossible. I don't even bother interacting with them anymore.


----------



## .👽. (Nov 18, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Floridadude is 6'2 which is gonna help alot if hes looksmaxed/gymaxxed, which is he. Im fighting the same game at 5'10
> 
> warmer enviroments like Dog parks, Gym, Day time bars are best and most NT. Nightgame and cold approach are tough for me. I fucking hate Online, since my ego is massive I need to get back on the Apps tho.
> 
> ...


so u approach girls at gym? isnt that creepy


----------



## FloridaDude (Nov 19, 2021)

.👽. said:


> where do u get hit on mostly


Yea basically everything BMX said 

I get hit on everywhere I go. For reference, I'm White 6'2 and swole, face is probably ~6PSL. Not a model, not Chico. 

I think that some guys are given IOIs more than they realize. My main advantage imo is just that I'm perceptive, so I always recognize when girls are attracted to me. And I'm confident, so if they're attracted to me and it's mutual, I always go for it. My game is so tight that if a girl is giving me indicators, I can smash 80% of the time if I want to follow through


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 19, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Yea basically everything BMX said
> 
> I get hit on everywhere I go. For reference, I'm White 6'2 and swole, face is probably ~6PSL. Not a model, not Chico.
> 
> I think that some guys are given IOIs more than they realize. My main advantage imo is just that I'm perceptive, so I always recognize when girls are attracted to me. And I'm confident, so if they're attracted to me and it's mutual, I always go for it. My game is so tight that if a girl is giving me indicators, I can smash 80% of the time if I want to follow through


How did you improve your game bro?
I kiss girls at clubs etc a lot but struggle to follow through to smash them later that night or another night after a date.
I am high tier normiw 5ft10 in lifts top tier jaw.


----------



## .👽. (Nov 19, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Yea basically everything BMX said
> 
> I get hit on everywhere I go. For reference, I'm White 6'2 and swole, face is probably ~6PSL. Not a model, not Chico.
> 
> I think that some guys are given IOIs more than they realize. My main advantage imo is just that I'm perceptive, so I always recognize when girls are attracted to me. And I'm confident, so if they're attracted to me and it's mutual, I always go for it. My game is so tight that if a girl is giving me indicators, I can smash 80% of the time if I want to follow through


ok bro just be 6'3 6psl ripped white guy to meet girls

can u pm your face/body i wont share
its over


----------



## FloridaDude (Nov 19, 2021)

.👽. said:


> ok bro just be 6'3 6psl ripped white guy


Lmao I know, I get it man. I didn't ask to be born 6'2 and White, obviously I'm lucky there and at an advantage. That said, almost anyone can be a 6/10 if they're simply lean, non deformed, and take basic care of their looks. Do you know that about 80% of Americans over 18 are overweight? Do you have any idea how much the average person's facial aesthetics improve going from 25% bf to 10%? Being ripped and jacked is a choice, anyone can do it

When I was fat for a brief time, I was fucking UGLY lmao. My face was disgusting, I looked like Shrek lmao. Now I'm kinda hot cuz I'm lean. The 6psl is a conservative estimate based on rates I got here, but that's two months old and since then I improved my skincare game and got lean

Work with what you have. Most guys have given up and don't even take care of themselves, you can ascend further than you realize

@ the other dude who asked about game, I got you, gimme a min at work


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Nov 19, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> It's a bitter sweet thing. When you first realize it, it can be very depressing. Because in college you socialize pretty much 24/7. And that in those times life overall is a lot brighter, funner, and less harsh. I can say now, looking back on things, that college was probably one of the best times of my life. I really miss getting 9 hours of sleep every night, late nights going out with the boys to Taco Bell, playing Left 4 dead 2 all the time, all the social gathering with "friends" I had back then and pretending I had game even though I just fucked land whales. It sucks that I will never experience that level of satisfaction out of life ever again, but over time you then realize the power in living life on your own terms. And then you can accept that life is not about happiness, it's about living out your values and pursuing your goals.



If this is your outlook on life I guess I can see why you think life is over after college. I'm in my last year of college and cant wait for it to be over so I can start making racks, live at the beach and buy faster and cooler cars. Anyone who has no goals besides what they're literally biologically programed to do is going to be unhappy. Looksmax and find other goals for yourself in the meantime. Being in or out of college doesn't matter whatsoever if you can make most girls find you attractive through softmax and surgerymax, given you are obviously not chad atm. Don't let your peak be eating taco bell and playing left 4 dead 2


----------



## FloridaDude (Nov 19, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> How did you improve your game bro?
> I kiss girls at clubs etc a lot but struggle to follow through to smash them later that night or another night after a date.
> I am high tier normiw 5ft10 in lifts top tier jaw.


First off, it's great that you kiss girls in the club. Tells me you have excellent potential and you're not a weirdo 

Second, imo the club is the absolute worst place to pull girls. I have a higher success rate literally anywhere else over the club. And I'm a good dancer too. It boils down to the guy-girl ratio always being total shit, most girls going there with friends who cockblock, you can't talk, and girls have their guard up because they're expecting to get hit on 

How I built my game up is complicated, because it's been a lifelong process. The way I see it is knowledge+confidence=game. 

Most guys lack game, because they have zero confidence. They either display their lack of confidence blatantly, which is pathetic. Or they try to compensate by faking confidence and imitating "dark triad" behavior. Which any girl over the age of 16 sees through in a hearbeat, causing them to look down on these guys and think they're pathetic. 

They also lack knowledge. Knowledge of how humans work, how we think, what we want. Knowledge of women, knowledge of sexual dynamics, etc. So they're clueless and unconfident. 

Knowledge comes from life experience, and independent reflection on your experiences. You cannot gain knowledge of people through the internet, you just absorb the copes of other people without knowledge. When you've experienced enough you realize that all people (women too) are basically similar. We want similar things, think in similar ways, and react predictably 

This knowledge will result in confidence, IF you are someone who should be confident (have it together.) Because you will understand how women really aren't shit, and other men are rarely competition at all. IF you are mentally strong, jacked, take care of your appearance, etc.

Really boys the competition out there is pathetic and a lot of it is a mental game. Get your social reps in. Learn, never become depressed or defeated, get jacked and have pride in yourself


----------



## .👽. (Nov 19, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> First off, it's great that you kiss girls in the club. Tells me you have excellent potential and you're not a weirdo
> 
> Second, imo the club is the absolute worst place to pull girls. I have a higher success rate literally anywhere else over the club. And I'm a good dancer too. It boils down to the guy-girl ratio always being total shit, most girls going there with friends who cockblock, you can't talk, and girls have their guard up because they're expecting to get hit on
> 
> ...


time to get on a sarms cycle bro
how was your life before u got jacked?


----------



## FloridaDude (Nov 19, 2021)

.👽. said:


> time to get on a sarms cycle bro
> how was your life before u got jacked?


Idk, I've been jacked since I was 14. Always wanted to be, so the second I hit high school and had access to weights, I was on that shit


----------



## user47283 (Nov 19, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> You honestly have to date the first thing that comes around.
> 
> Was sitting here thinking why I havn't come accross anything in like 5 weeks. Stuck with a low tier becky whos asked "So am I like your girlfriend now" through text yesterday. LOL HELL NO.
> 
> ...


Instagram max


----------

